# My New website www.77i.org



## niloyd (Apr 25, 2006)

-


----------



## Alpha (Apr 25, 2006)

LOL. Your website will be blacklisted from the search engines within months if you don't get that keyword crap off the homepage.


----------



## stingray (Apr 26, 2006)

hehe, coulda at least made it white... it's so dodgy to have it that light grey like you know it's wrong but don't really care.


----------



## Rob (Apr 26, 2006)

Erm.... what they said. That technique only worked for about a year, and that was three years ago. It also looks naff.

The rest of the site looks fine.

Rob


----------



## Alpha (Apr 26, 2006)

White text would get you blacklisted even faster, if not banned entirely.


----------



## niloyd (Oct 26, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> LOL. Your website will be blacklisted from the search engines within months if you don't get that keyword crap off the homepage.


Wanna bet?


----------



## ShaCow (Oct 26, 2007)




----------

